# Epic pre-front trout



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I made a quick stop before work this morning and the trout bite was unbelievable. Had 10 on the stringer in the first 15 minuits, than spent the next 45 minuits trowing them back as fast as I could reel them in. After about 30 fish my poor softdine looked like it went trough a meat grinder, so I switched over to a ball tail shad that was tied on another rod and kept catching them. Than after a hour of non stop catching they just stopped. I know I had to catch close to 40 fish in a hour. I love fishing right before a front hits, its like the fish know that its gonna be slim pickings for a while and just stuff there self.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

More pics


----------

